# Guys Help improve my Presentation Skills



## KillerEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to some help in improving my presentation skills based on my personality type. Before coming here and to ask the question, i did some reading on improving presentation skills. I got the general idea of compeling opening, structure, pauses, voice modulation, involving the audience etc. However, i would like to share my experiences of getting on stage and literally getting blanked even after preparing my self for my presentation

To start with, i am confirmed ENFP, i have no doubts about that... I am 23 year old did my bachelors in business and administration and doing my masters in the same field now. 

The problems that occur to me on stage is that... i get distracted by so many people staring at me and as a result i start to stare them back too... i dnt knw what is it but it happens... And add to it some naughty students of the class who make stupid faces to me that worses the situation... 

I literally forget the lines i have to deliver and start babbling and rambling...

And finally i find it very difficult to take pauses and recollect my thoughts before speaking my sentence.... i ve heard that ENFP's find silence to be really awkward so they try to talk fast and try to avoid the pauses and as a result may be seen as babling or talking without thinking first or recollecting the thoughts first and then talking...

SO any one can give me good idea of how to improve my presentation skills keeping in view my ENFP personality... Coz i dnt want to change my personality for the sake of presentation skills... 

And one thing i was wondering if ENFP are so good with verbal communication then why its hard to present in front of audience... or is it just me...

Kindly Help...


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't look at their eyes, look at the spot between their eyebrows.


----------



## FaveteLinguis (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmmm, ever try outlining your speech on notecards? It'll keep your speech on track and remind you of your main points.

To deal with large audiences is a bit trickier for me, but I usually just smile and bust out a joke or two. Humor helps immensely in dealing with people in general, especially pointing out some people who are distracting me. Might seem mean, but if they're intentionally disrupting your presentation, well they open themselves up for some sharp wit and making a fool of themselves in my very humble point of view.

In the end, I'd say the most important thing is don't be afraid of getting a pause in there to recollect your breath and thoughts. Find out what works for ya, most people have a fear of speaking in front of others anyways.


----------



## Wulfyn (May 22, 2010)

I do a lot of presentations, and wierdly for my personality type (INFP) I really enjoy it. I don't really like attention, but I get a buzz out of teaching people. I find presentations that I have been asked to do for the sake of it to be much tougher than ones that I have created myself for the benefit of my colleagues.

For me the most important thing is to know the subject matter. If I really know what I am saying it gives me a huge confidence boost (after all I'm in the position of power as I own the information), and it also helps in case I get "stuck". At this point I will tailor my presentation to be things to look at - maps, graphs, tables and pictures. It means I also don't have to remember lines as such, I just explain to people using my own words what something is.

The technique is first to introduce the subject material, and then to present it. I then pause by counting to 4 in my head and then begin to explain what the audience is looking at. I find if I start to explain it before that then they are too focused on looking at the new image and not hearing what I am saying. Also in these 4 seconds I will look at what is on the screen as well to get any reference point update. Once I have explained what is being looked at I will then check the faces of the audience to see if they get it, or if further explanation is needed. Mostly they are looking at what has been put on the screen so I don't feel under their gaze. I will try and pick out a few people at the start and use them as references throughout.

If they get it then I will move on to explain what it is that the information represents. At this point I am speaking from memory so I tend not to look at the audience just in their vague direction if that makes sense. When I have finished waht needs to be said then I will move on to the next slide.


I tend to find this quite easy as long as I don't get "stuck". If I mis-say a word or garble a sentence then it's easy to lose rhythm. This is why I introduced short pauses throughout. It not only helps me calm down and pace myself (I used to find the longer I talked in one go the faster I would get), but also creates a barrier from any point of getting stuck. I think it is because I'm literally disengaging the bit of my brain that is talking to one that is looking at information and it's like a "clear screen" command.

The more I do it the calmer I feel and the better I get. Presentations are wierd little bastards - you can be perfectly fine talking to a group from your work or class in a normal environment, but as soon as you stand in front of them the whole thing changes. I think it is just the pressure that gets to people - regardless of their personality type. I used to "put a mask on" to start with to cope, but I find that I don't need to do it anymore.

Last presentation I did was a few weeks ago, and someone actually fell asleep half way through. I was actually quite pleased with myself


----------



## noche (Apr 9, 2011)

I think that your problem is not your presentation skill but your distraction which occur so easily. So what you need is exercising how to maintain your focus on your presentation and not get distract.


----------



## huskers7 (Apr 9, 2011)

Just don't look at the audience. Look at the wall in the back, but make sure it is not obvious that you're doing that. Also, have notecards or something else up there to prompt you if you get lost or distracted during your speech. When I was younger I hated to do speeches. So what I would do when I would present is I would pretend that my favorite band, athlete, or family member was in the room and I did just fine. If the class begins to be rude during the speech either pause until they stop talking or just interrupt them like they are doing to you.


----------



## aeogirl77 (Apr 15, 2011)

Try to look at the tops of people's heads. If you have to stare at them, find people that look interested and make eye contact with them. That way you will feel like you are being listened to, and you will be engaging the audience. You will feel more confident and the audience will respect you more when you are confident.


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

I've found that different people have different styles of presenting that works for them. For me, if I don't engage with the audience, I get way more nervous. However, if I take time to engage with the audience, stop and look at one or two people when speaking, it helps me make sure I'm getting my point across. (I suppose I'm opposite most people in this respect.)

Being honest also helps me. If things go wrong (and they will), I just admit it and share it with the audience. Something like 'well, when I get the computer up and running, we'll watch a video.' I've even had a student answer another student's question about computer difficulties (it was a computer typing class).

As @aces88 also said, humor helps a lot. And there's a lot of honesty in humor sometimes. I had to present a few cards to teach a different writing system, and there are just some of the ways to memorize them that just... aren't as helpful. So I'd say, 'it's supposed to be someone carrying a heavy load up a hill. Do you see it? No? Me neither.'

But more than anything else, it takes time and practice. Through trial and error, you'll realize what works for you and what doesn't. I know that's not a quick fix, but it'd hopefully be helpful in the long run.

Edit: Oh! And also! Don't be afraid of silence. If you ask your audience if they have any questions, give them some time to come up with questions. Even giving a small pause to transition between subjects is very nice. It gives the audience a bit of time to mentally transition or even take a break from the material (that is... if they were paying attention. XD). It also gives you a bit of time to take a breather and ready yourself for the next section.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Spontaneity. Act as your natural, authentic self.


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

The only way to improve your presentation skills is to do more presentations. Have you heard of Toastmasters?

http://www.toastmasters.org/


----------



## KillerEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you guys for sharing your experiences and helping me out...

I gave my presentation a week ago and to my surprise it surpassed my expectations in a good way...  

I make a note of all the useful tips and read it before going to the stage... sort of develop my game plan... 
I got over my silence issue to some extent also... i.e whenever i would say a sentence i would take a pause and look at my audience to make sure they heard and understood me... it helped alot in developing my rapport with thm and also easing my nerves... i felt like being heard...

As @erasinglines mentioned everyone has presentation style and has to figure out what works for them... i guess my style is an engaging one... i like to explain things instead of saying things as it is... if u knw what i mean... i cant give a monologue well...

I never thought i would enjoy myself on stage... but now i am... so gota find more opportunities for myself...


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm glad~!


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

Never say that you were busy with something else so this my presentation is poor.. People tends to take it as a poor then even if they would be fascinated it else.
Jokes and facts of the nonworking machines are good in school and when audience is some sort of known/related group. Tho in theory speaker should make sure before presentation that every machine works (..and how).
Take a good look to the audience once in a while.. especially when you want to underline something. (Look just over their heads to the walls if your easily distracted and remember to move your staring point while staring  )
Some pointer (laser or traditional) might be good solution if you don't know where to put your hands.
You are the one who notice the shaking hands or/and nervousness of the speaker.
Visit on the toilet before - not after.
Put on a descent and comfortable clothing.
Remember to take deep breath between lines. (..Silently not like a steam engine)

Nothing to see here.. move along.


----------

